

Ask HN: create a LIKE-ad network? (startup idea) - cata

I was reading an article a few days ago, which quantified how much money is worth for a business when some of their users use Facebook's Like button to share the business with their friends.<p>Suppose you're selling something (movie tickets/rentals, gadgets, etc...) and allow your customers to share/like on facebook what they purchased. Naturally, some of their friends will check it out and even make the same purchase (especially for certain type of products, like events, movies, etc... where it's important if some of your friends attend).<p>I'm wondering what you think about providing this as a service to everyone selling something out there?<p>I'm thinking something like an ad network which enable store owners to let their customers engage with their friends, which in turn drives more traffic/sales to the store owner. The store owner would pay a CPC or CPA fee.<p>Thanks!
======
instakill
Just a few questions about this: How would users like an advert? How would you
aggregate the data and determine the amount of likes on an ad being more of a
factor in bidding than price? (This would probably have to be used in an
algorithm similar to Google's Quality Score). Also, considering that about 4%
of Facebook users interact with ads, and less than that on other sites, how
viable would this idea be?

~~~
cata
I didn't actually think about it like this. People wouldn't like an advert,
they would "like" something they just purchased or intend to purchase (like a
phone or a movie ticket).

Once they do that, their friends will see it and could go to the same site to
do the same action (i.e.: buy the ticket themselves).

I don't think store owners will need to bid on ads, because they are not
competing with anyone, and looking at it this way, I guess it's different than
what you would call an "ad network".

